# Keep it simple.



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

A couple times a month we eat fresh caught beach flounder in FL. Nothing fancy, the old fashion way. Bread, fry, and eat.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Looks like it ought to be pretty tasty.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Amen!!!!!!!!.


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Those are pretty fillets from that flounder....that is truly a skill that I have not come close to mastering.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

SloppyTilapia said:


> Those are pretty fillets from that flounder....that is truly a skill that I have not come close to mastering.


 Very easy with a sharp filet knife. Watch how it's done on U-Tube video. The hardest part is catching the flounder in MD. waters. It was pretty easy for me in FL. beach fishing.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

andypat said:


> It was pretty easy for me in FL. beach fishing.


Were you "fan casting" ?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

ez2cdave said:


> Were you "fan casting" ?


 I was casting were the fish hang out. Wild beaches were people don't swim. The fish are not far out from the beach. They like to stop in areas like this, and they will be along the beach no more then 15' from shore. A lot of times right at the beach. If you go beach fishing in FL. this is what to look for.
























If you find places like this on the beaches, you will catch fish. Stay away from the swimming beaches. Good Luck!


----------

